# Yellow Perch



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Hey guy's, I know that I'm ready for Spring when stuff like this is coming out of my shop! LOL!!! I did this one for carving practice. I really hadn't decided to do a perch 'till I was well into this, I could have done a better shape. It is Basswood, 7" long, through wired, lexan fin's and , thanks Tigger for the eye's!!! 

Douglas


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Wow.
......


----------



## live4trout (Jan 24, 2009)

vary nice!!!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Just amazing, Douglas. I love it.


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow! You, my friend are very talented!!! You, tigger, Vince and all the other guys on here just put me to shame!


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Wow Doug....the stuff is just jumpin out of your shop....that is one cool bait.

Rod


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Very cool looking bait. At first I thought it was a walleye. Those eyes that yo use are they the same ones that the taxidermist use on there mounts?


----------



## Coon_Shark (Feb 6, 2006)

Wow, it's so nice, I'd be afraid of fishing with it. Would make a nice living room/coffee table decoration with the driftwood in the backround. I'm thinking about decorating my cubical at work with homemade baits (hanging them on the wall with paper clips). :0)


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

That is sweeeeet!!


----------



## musky2much (Mar 30, 2006)

That thing is incredible!

Cliff
www.alleycatlures.com


----------



## Bester (Dec 29, 2007)

That is fantastic.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Douglas, please show the bottom view so that all the incredible detail can be seen. The side view just does not do that thing justice.


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Sure thing Vince. I guess you're right about that angle, I really back cut these gill covers to give an almost flared appearance. They got quite delicate while carving but the epoxy filled that all in ,and made it nice and solid. You can see how the pectoral fins stand out slightly in this pic.

Douglas


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Once again, I'm dumbstruck and speechless seeing your attrention to detail.
Which of course leads to several questions. One is pretty basic.


1. Are you using a dremel to do the detail shaping of the gill plates, etc.?

2. I'll be darned if I can figure out how you got the that fin to float off the body of the plug. Is it a thin sheet of plastic cut to shape and colored with a sharpie?

3. I see two very parallel lateral lines going down the length of the body of the bait. Template and a sharpie? Or two very carefully placed strips of dark mylar?

I'd love to see a top view of the bait to see teh top profile of the fin.

Once again, spectacular and inspirational work. Can't imagine the time it takes to make a bait like that.


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Plugman, #1 Yes I do use a Dremel to do all the detail carving ,followed up by small various shaped files. #2 The pectoral fin is face shield tear away that was cut to shape ,then painted in reverse, on the backside. First the fin rays were added with a Stabilo artist pencil, then airbrushed dark shading followed by white shading to give it an opaque feel. Finally a candy orange was lightly applied to the front side, and the whole deal was then cleared. #3 The lateral lines were freehand drawn, and then carved into the lure using diamond dusted bits. There is no special paint detail on it , the dark lines you see are actual shadows. Here are a few more pic's.

Douglas


----------



## plugman (Jul 15, 2008)

Thanks Doug. Very helpful! More food for thought, as usual... 

Cheers,
John


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Incredible! Some very fine work to say the least. Keep the pics coming!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

That is an amazing bait!!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Doug that thing rocks!!!!!!!!!!!! Man is that incredible! I am warming up the oil and getting the bread crumbs out!

John


----------

